# what do i need for a



## gaz2374 (May 8, 2005)

leo gecko set up . found some leos for £30 and am going to use my 22g long tank.

what sort of light source is best cound i use my starter from my fish tank but change the buld or am i going to have to buy the starter new.

what type of heat lamp is best?

also what do i do for night heating do i use a heap mat under half the tank or any thing else. ?

and if leos are nocturnal them how do i veiw them at night.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

gaz2374 said:


> leo gecko set up . found some leos for £30 and am going to use my 22g long tank.
> 
> what sort of light source is best cound i use my starter from my fish tank but change the buld or am i going to have to buy the starter new.
> 
> ...


read this


----------



## gaz2374 (May 8, 2005)

thanks henry


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

henry 79 said:


> read this
> [snapback]1119668[/snapback]​


and THIS



> what sort of light source is best cound i use my starter from my fish tank but change the buld or am i going to have to buy the starter new.


You shouldnt need a starter. leopard geckos dont need extra UV light, so no uv tube means no starter!


> what type of heat lamp is best?


Depends on the size of the vivarium really. The best wil probably be either a clear or red lightbulb. Whatever you decide to use, make sure that you use a thermostat.



> also what do i do for night heating do i use a heap mat under half the tank or any thing else. ?


yup, use a heat mat and turn off the bulb



> and if leos are nocturnal them how do i veiw them at night.


A red light doesn't disturb them. just turn it on when you want to see them, and turn it back off when you are finished.


----------



## gaz2374 (May 8, 2005)

just been shopping and bought some bits, long story short. i have two hides and im not sure what one to use for the warm side with the damp moss in and the cool side empty. one of them is a little larger so what should i do . or shall i just buy another large one to make it less cramp in the smaller one. cos i originaly bought the stuff for a baby leo but now the shop has larger ones so iv got one of them instead to pick up on friday.


----------



## gaz2374 (May 8, 2005)

also iv just found a decent sized piece of bog wood would it be ok with the leo or not.


----------

